# Jackie Avencho



## dennis (Aug 7, 2011)

Has anyone heard this phenomonal 10 year old American girl ?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, I have heard her. While it is true she has a remarkable voice for her age, I worry about what will become of her. She is far too young for her vocal chords to withstand the strain of singing the types of songs she is singing. Singing teachers will tell you it inavisable to start this kind of high-pressure singing before the age of around 16. My fear (and mark my words on this) is that she will burn-out within a few years and will be almost unable to sing at all by her early 20s. That's not to mention the dangers of drugs, drink and anorexia that such ill-advised 'stardom' at too young an age can elicit.
Shame on her parents for not taking her health and well being more seriously that fame and fortune. I, for one, will NOT be listening!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> She is far too young for her vocal chords to withstand the strain of singing the types of songs she is singing.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who is concerned about these shows chewing up and spitting out young talent before it can become great talent just so they can get a couple years of quick record sales.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I heard her singing Pie Jesu on You tube and while it was extraordinary to hear this coming from such a little person, it sounded as though it was much too high for her and she was really pushing to hit the notes. Poor little thing.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Let's guess the drug she'll be addicted to in 10 years time. No, that's cruel!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> Yes, I have heard her. While it is true she has a remarkable voice for her age, I worry about what will become of her. She is far too young for her vocal chords to withstand the strain of singing the types of songs she is singing. Singing teachers will tell you it inavisable to start this kind of high-pressure singing before the age of around 16. My fear (and mark my words on this) is that she will burn-out within a few years and will be almost unable to sing at all by her early 20s. That's not to mention the dangers of drugs, drink and anorexia that such ill-advised 'stardom' at too young an age can elicit.
> Shame on her parents for not taking her health and well being more seriously that fame and fortune. I, for one, will NOT be listening!


What Delicious said. The vibrato is too wide for one so young. I fear she will have no voice in 10 years. Young singers, take your time with your voices, please! At my first voice lesson in college, I brought the tenor "Alla marcia" solo from the Beethoven Ninth Symphony and the Ingemisco from the Verdi Requiem to my lesson. My teacher looked them over briefly (I'm sure he tried not to laugh), said "That's nice," put them away and gave me a couple of Schubert lieder to work on.


----------

